# Yankee Golden Retriever Club Specialty May 31



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think one thing to look for is Veteran sweeps & Veterans classes/ Best Veteran- there are standing ovations and teary eyes for the older dogs. Our member Sally'sMom did beautifully last year in veterans.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I was there last year with some dogs in the classes, as well as my veteran siblings, one in conformation and one in obedience. Now, both have their CD 's and I took the ugly growth off my my boy's face, so the possibilities are endless. I can do veterans OB or I can do one in comformation and one in obedience or put both in conformation... I enjoy the show as there are lots of vendors....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I plan on going. Conformation for sure. Don't think we are ready for obedience yet though. Wish we were!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lucky Penny, BN?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

You think BN would be alright?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yup. It is no big deal....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My Yankee Golden is in Lushie's silly paws. She is 3 weeks late coming in season! If she holds off, then Graeme will show her in BOB, and she will do Novice B obedience with me. I decided to leave the boys home, and bring Keller along with Bunny. If she comes in season, then I will be driving to Ohio, and cheering on Maine GR Club, while Keller's mom will bring Bunny, lol. All about the Plan B.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Can't wait, it should be fun!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The judge gave Lush a major, and finished her CH, but there is another dog, Manny, he loves even more. Never can tell what will happen!


----------

